# Murray River Turtle Food



## dsmcgregor6 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello 
I am looking to get some plants for my Aquarium at the moment,
I am currently keeping a 6 month old Short neck turtle in a 4 foot tank (260L) and realised I Have been over feeding him. 
I Have since got one of craig's Caresheets I found very helpful.
I am currently Just looking for Suggestions for what plants are good for turtles to eat I Have UV lights and a purplish light that is said to stimulate plant growth.


----------



## NathanReay (Oct 3, 2008)

hey, i have 2 of them mine like to eat buk choi is it better than any auquatic plant.


----------



## dsmcgregor6 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm i wanted to avoid thinks like lettuce heads and buk choi and try to get my turtle eatting the feeder fish and plant life between feeds and then maybe try blend up some turtle pudding.


----------



## dsmcgregor6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, I am considering trying some Chives, They are apparently Very high in calcium, also wanted advice on Celery, seaweed, and Carrot.


----------



## Sophiesue (Nov 21, 2009)

*hey carrot is very good for turtles and greens are very important to them as well. With plants the best thing you can do is buy a few different kinds of plants and experiment with your turtle. Really you shouldn't be worrying a great lot about if your turtle is going to eat them or not.*


----------

